# winfast 760m02 gx-6ls



## alwayslors (Apr 28, 2012)

I have been a computer technician for 10 years or more and can usually find things that I'm looking for but this one has completely got me stumped. I have been asked to look at a winfast 760m02 gx-6ls motherboard with an eye to maxing it out and setting it up as a terminal for a home network so that the children can use it to do thier homework on.

I have been looking for an online manual or a copy of the manual for it so I can see what it supports but have had no luck, I was also hoping to find a bios upgrade that might help but I've found nothing so far. At the moment it has no ram but does have a 2.1 amd processor in it. My client does have a spare 250gig sata drive that they want me to install to run windows Vista home 32bit on

I've been in contact with Leadtech and Foxconn both of whom deny any knowledge of having produced such a motherboard though I have found pictures of it on the internet so I know I'm not imagining the serial or production of it. I find that I can't get hold of a manual for speed settings or anything. Can ANYONE help please???


----------

